# The Infamous Beginners Cycle!



## tomzo101 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello Everyone, [Disclaimer: I tried to shorten the post as much as possible!]

Firstly a quick thank-you for this site, an excellent location to read up on anything and everything to do with the bodybuilding world.

A little bit about me first, as the title explains, this is a beginner cycle, more accurately, my first cycle  I've been bodybuilding naturally for 5 years now and I really enjoy aiming for one goal, achieving it and moving onto the next, however reaching 15stone is proving very difficult, even with a heavy mass diet. Ofcourse I have heard about steroids in the gym and didn't take much notice until about a year ago when I decided to research this topic. I have devised a plan which I really hope some of you experienced users could put under scrutiny. I'll put up as much detail as possible, but simply put...any criticisms, advice is very, very welcome!

Stats:

Height: 6ft 1

Weight: 14 stone

Age: 22

Plan:

Testosterone Enanthate 500mg / Week.

250mg Monday, 250mg Thursday

From what I've read, this is a decent start for a novice, the "bread and butter" as the saying goes. I plan to run Test E for 10 weeks.

Calories: The basics really, consume more than you burn. I plan to eat 3.2k calories with 2g of protein for every kilo of my weight, so around 180g protein daily.

Deca/Dianabol...I have decided NOT to use this in a stack. I know some people like to play it safe, or want results fast. Personally, this is more of a lifestyle than "I want results, and I want it now" kinda thing. Because the general concensus is that neither of these are vital, I plan to stick to the main Test E.

Clomid PCT

Weeks 12-15

Week1 Monday = 150mg (3 x 50g tablets)

Week1 Tuesday =100mg

Week1 Wednesday =100mg

Week1 Thursday =100mg

Week1 Friday =100mg

Week1 Saturday =100mg

Week1 Sunday =100mg

Week2 Monday =100mg

Week2 Tuesday =100mg

Week2 Wednesday =100mg

Week2 Thursday =50mg

Week2 Friday =50mg

Week2 Saturday =50mg

Week2 Sunday =50mg

Week3 Monday =50mg

Week3 Tuesday =50mg

Week3 Wednesday =50mg

Week3 Thursday =50mg

Week3 Friday =50mg

Week3 Saturday =50mg

Week3 Sunday =50mg

Nolva: Some cycles seem to include this and some don't, even when the cycles are identical. This is possibly where I need most feedback...I prefer to take the safe option, gyno is the last thing I want to have to deal with hehe. I already plan on using clomid as PCT, but I hear some people use Nolva whilst on their test E cycle if they feel gyno approaching. I know this is more for stronger cycles, but it's always better to be safe than sorry. I know the basic signs to look out for with gyno, if I feel them, I would be inclined to start taking nolva pills.

Sterilization: I plan to use a new needle for every injection, using rubbing alcohol for sterilization. I think this is generally how injecters do this. Please forgive my naievity here 

Summary: 500mg Test E for 10 weeks, Clomid for 3 weeks PCT (Approx 2 weeks after last injection) Use Nolva whilst on Test E cycle if I feel any gyno signs approaching.

Once again, many thanks for reading this. Being a first time user, I'm kinda nervous about this whole thing, and would enjoy feedback from the professionals. Any questions? Please ask and i'll get right back to ye :beer:


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

nice simple cycle. i would just do the 500mg of test once a week 2ml in one go rather than splitting as your not used to jabbing technique etc yet. i wouldnt use nolva during the cycle as it hinders gains, would only use if you start to get gyno, although id rather use arimidex or letro rather than nolva.

Pct i would run clomid and nolva together for 4weeks. Have you looked into hcg for testicular atrophy?


----------



## tomzo101 (Oct 6, 2010)

Cheers for your reply! So using nolva whilst in the middle of a cycle should be done only if I absolutely have to... and for my PCT, you'd recommend using both Nolva and Clomid, would I still use the same dosage of Clomid and what kinda dosage are we talking for Nolva if im using Clomid also?

Could I possibly ask why you prefer arimidex/letro please 

As for HCG, what are the general chances of getting testicular atrophy off of the above cycle? What i'm going to do is read up more about this and try to implement it in! Then I believe I have pretty much all of the side effects covered.

Thanks!


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Pct would be 100mg clomid 20mg nolva 1st week, then 50mg clomid and 20mg nolvs thereafter.

I always use letro as its the only thing ive used that has actually reversed some pretty bad gyno till its completly gone. Nolva can help but i dont find it as effective.

as for hcg, i got quite bad atrophy on my 1st cycle so used 500iu every 4days a few weeks into the cycle. It also helps with recovery when you go into your pct. Now i just keep it on hand so you can decide if you feel you need it or not.


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd keep an AI on hand.. dont use it unless you need it (e.g. if your bloating like a mofo or gyno).

Nice simple cycle well thought out - keep to 2 pins a week you'll have a more consistent blood level + the exta pinning will get you used to it quicker.

Nolva wont hurt gains at all - it just binds to the estro receptors in the breast tissue but if you dont need it dont use it...

Personally I had gyno from 500mg test 50mg dbol and I was on 50mg nolva a day!

However I get no estro problems whatsoever on test alone (I've gone as far as 1g/week).

Point being keeping it simple will give you a reference point to where you are and how you react to each compound but it's always good practice to keep ancillaries on hand.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Good luck with it mate you sound pretty sensible. Make sure you don't forget to research injection technique to avoid post injection pain ( dead leg lasts days) and most importantly injecting hygienically


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Just one jab a week will be fine for test e.

Keep nolva for PCT. Use an AI (arimidex .5mg every 3 days as a starting point). Makes recovery easier.

Also 180g of protein is low. Aim for 300 - 350g.

All IMO.


----------



## tomzo101 (Oct 6, 2010)

Really appreciate your feedback guys!

Trying to refine my cycle to what you guys are saying 

500mg test E /week

Arimidex 0.5mg every 3 days from the time I have my first test E injection to the last, I assume increase the dosage if I feel gyno is making a nasty appearance

PCT

Clomid/Nolva first week of PCT, 100mg clomid ED, 20mg nolva ED

Clomid/Nolva second week of PCT, 50mg clomid ED, 20mg nolva ED

Up the protein intake throughout

I'll make sure I have a decent idea on how to inject before I do, I have read up a guide on a major steroid website which has helped me a lot.

As for HCG, im assuming you can take it whilst on the Test E cycle OR PCT cycle, and should be taken once every 5 days and NOT exceed 4 weeks? Please correct me if I'm wrong  If im being honest I thought nolva/clomid aided the testes back to normal size. The thing is, on a lot of "Ready made cycles" you see on sites, I have actually never come across HCG. I'd much rather be safe than sorry, if you think it's a good thing to have on a cycle, then I shall most definitely follow your advice!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

tomzo101 said:


> Really appreciate your feedback guys!
> 
> Trying to refine my cycle to what you guys are saying
> 
> ...


For injection technique see here:

http://www.spotinjections.com/index3.htm

As for HCG, well that's up to you.

I personally didn't bother with it on my first 12 week test only cycle. Recovered fine. I will use it in the future though for longer cycles or when using deca.

Usual protocol is 500iu's/1000iu's once per week right up until you start PCT. Better to use HCG during your cycle to keep balls working. HCG stops shrinkage.

As for mixing it here's mars's guide:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/55418-hcg-mixing-storing-dosing.html


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

And I run my AI for a week or so after my last jab.


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

tomzo101 said:


> Really appreciate your feedback guys!
> 
> Trying to refine my cycle to what you guys are saying
> 
> ...


I wouldn't start adex from the off, see how you go first. If you dont need it why take it? I'd keep it on hand to cover sides if they appear rather than just running it anyway.


----------

